# Trakker Specimen Brolly



## nik-md (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Fach- Gemeinde ;-) 

Ich habe vor mir ein Brolly zuzulegen. Eigentlich war ich mir sicher, das "Pelzer Oval Umbrella 2006" kaufen zu wollen (welches mit 219 Euronen ja auch preislich ganz nett ist). 

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-brolly-system-p-3400&cName=zelteschirme-c-26

Dann aber habe ich gesehen, dass es von Trakker (der Name steht ja eigentlich für Super- Quali) eine ähnliches Brolly gibt, das Trakker Specimen Brolly (welches mit 260 Euronen nicht allzuviel mehr kostet). 

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....pecimen-brolly-p-2614&cName=zelteschirme-c-26

Leider sind die Angaben zu diesem Teil recht knapp.... Kennt jemand dieses Trakker- Brolly und kann etwas v.a. zur Qualität, Größe oder dem Gewicht sagen? Für welches Brolly würdet Ihr Euch entscheiden? 

Wäre extrem hilfreich ;-) Vielen Dank bereits jetzt, 

Nik- MD.


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Hi,

grundsätzlich ist die Specimen-Reihe von Trakker die etwas abgespeckte, einfachere Version - gibt´s z.B. auch beim Pioneer und anderen Trakker-Zelten.

Mit dem Pelzer hab ich auch geliebäugelt, absolut solides Teil mit fettem Stoff und guter Verarbeitung. Letztlich ist es aufgrund des größeren geschützten Bereichs aber doch das Starbaits Specialist Brolly Plus geworden.


----------



## smith1337 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*



nik-md schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe vor mir ein Brolly zuzulegen. Eigentlich war ich mir sicher das "Pelzer Oval Umbrella 2006" kaufen zu wollen (welches mit 219 Euronen ja auch preislich ganz nett ist)...




also preislich geht beim Pelzer oval umbrella noch einiges! ich habe meins für 180 euronen bekommen! is recht anständig verarbeitet, bietet für eine Person reichlich platz und wenn alle Stränge reißen kann man auch mal 2 Liegen reinstellen (ist aber nur bedingt empfehlenswert)! Kondenswasserbildung hält sich in Grenzen (wurde bis jetzt noch nicht davon gweckt|supergri) für mich ein klasse Unterstand aus Sicht der Preis/Leistungsrechnung...:m


----------



## nik-md (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

@ Pilkman: ^^ sieht auch nicht schlecht aus! Wirkt auf Deinen Bildern absolut anders, als die Aufnahmen im Shop! 

@smith1337: Thx für Deinen Support - leider finde ich im Netz kein günstigeres Angebot als 219 € - hast Du nen Vorschlag? 

Hat vielleicht jemand das Trakker- Brolly bereits in "echt" gesehen? 

Grüße, Nik- MD.


----------



## smith1337 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*



nik-md schrieb:


> @smith1337: Thx für Deinen Support - leider finde ich im Netz kein günstigeres Angebot als 219 € - hast Du nen Vorschlag?



einmal hier und hier


----------



## nik-md (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

@ smith1337: Vielen Dank ;-) Wäre ja n Grund für ne Runde Bier auf meine Kosten - wollte grad schon für 219 bestellen! Cool!


----------



## smith1337 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*



nik-md schrieb:


> Wäre ja n Grund für ne Runde Bier auf meine Kosten



wenn ich das nächste mal in Magdeburg bin :m


----------



## nik-md (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen beiden Modellen bezüglich der Größe bzw. der Qualität?


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*



nik-md schrieb:


> Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen beiden Modellen bezüglich der Größe bzw. der Qualität?



Bei welchen beiden? #h


----------



## nik-md (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

@ Pilman: Rede(n) doch eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit nur über das Trakker & das Pelzer Brolly - somit die beiden! 

Grüße, NIK- MD


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

oder das Starbeits Schirmzelt, welches ein Kumpel hat und sehr zufrieden ist. #h


----------



## nik-md (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Die Qualität des Starbaits würde ich mal so in Richtung Pelzer ansiedlen - sind beide nicht schlecht - keine Frage ;-) 

Habe bloß so viel positives von Trakker gehört, dass mich hier echt mal die "Realität" interessieren würde. Was taugt denn nun die abgespeckte Version der teuren Trakker Modelle? Tatsächlich beste Qualität? Kauftip? Mehr Schein & Name als tatsächlich überzeugende Produkte? 

So, for a better understanding, Nik- MD.


----------



## bennie (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Habe für mein (denke baugleiches) Spro nur rund 150.- bezahlt. Ohne Rabatt 170.- inkl Versandkostenfreier Lieferung mit UPS.

Hat ebenfalls 6oz Material nur die Bodenplane ist etwas billig aber zweckmäßig. Weiß nicht wie sie bei Trekker ist.


----------



## nik-md (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

@ bennie: Meinst Du, Trakker und Spro seien baugleich? Auch so Material, Verarbeitung und Co.? Würde ja `nen tiefes Loch in meinen Glauben an die englischen "Pro- Firmen" reißen ;-) Nik


----------



## bennie (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

6oz hat meins auch, und die sehen sich wirklich richtig ähnlich  vor allem der wilkerling link. sieht fast 1:1 aus ....


----------



## SteffenG (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Hey Leute ich bin am überlegen zwischen dem Trakker Specimen brolly und dem starbaits brolly weiss nicht für welches ich mich entscheiden soll kann mir jemand vieleicht weiter helfen und hat adressen für die beiden brollys um so günstiger umso besser
Mfg steffen


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

Also die Trakker Specimen serien bestechen insbesondere durch einen Stark verbilligten Aussenstoff statt dem bewährten athmungsaktiven 6oz Aussenmaterial. 

Mein Fall wär das nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## SteffenG (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trakker Specimen Brolly*

so Leute hatte mich in der zwischen Zeit für das Starbaitsbrolly + entschieden was auch ganz gut war nur ohne überwurf ist es in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht so gut wegen dem Schwitzwasser hab mir dann noch das Trakker Pioneer geholt und das teil ist einfach der Hammer echt zu empfehlen zwar teuer bzw überteuert aber extrem gut !!!


----------

